# debt cards\7 day trip license @ GSP?



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if they are taking debt cards at gulf shores pier?also are they selling 7 day trip licenses?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Doesn't it cost $8.00/day to fish the pier. I'm sure they do accept CC's. With the exception of Florida residents ($48.00) and Louisiana ($90.00) a 7 day trip cost $47.00 and can be bought on line, or on the phone.

https://www.alabamainteractive.org/dcnr/license/index.cgi

24/7/365.....*1-888-848-6887*****A $3.95 convenience fee (including shipping) will be charged in addition to the license cost.

SALTWATER LICENSE FEES - EFFECTIVE APRIL 1, 2009


----------



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

yes it does cost 8.00 a day to fish,but a 7 day trip license is only 9.00 for Alabama residents, not 47.00.

just wanted to know if they were selling them on the pier,had to get one by phone last time and they charged a fee.also would still like to know if they are taking debit\credit cards.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *john5018 (7/26/2009)*yes it does cost 8.00 a day to fish,but a 7 day trip license is only 9.00 for Alabama residents, not 47.00.
> just wanted to know if they were selling them on the pier,had to get one by phone last time and they charged a fee.also would still like to know if they are taking debit\credit cards.


Yes it cost $9.00 for a 7 day resident...Looking to buy a 7 day I took it you were not from Alabama:banghead:banghead


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

a of thursday they did not have their machines in place for debit cards


----------



## punkin438 (May 30, 2009)

I am not sure they sell fishing license at pier.I had to get mine at Walmart in Gulf Shores.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

i did the phone thing and the lady told me that they were slowly pulling all liscenses from retail and prolly by next year the only way you will be able to buy hunting or fishing is phone or internet


----------



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for all the info! i can only get down to the gulf once a year (live in n.Alabama) and try to fish as much as possible when i go.It really helps to have a heads up to maximize fishin time!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

You can buy a trip license in North Alabama. Any vendor who sells fishing license can also sell Saltwater. Just tell them the date you want the license to start. The Dept of Conservations site is the simplest though.


----------



## highbars (Oct 2, 2007)

I was online and saw an Ala residence pier pass for $6.00. It is only good for fishing on the pier.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

There seems to be some misinformationabove about license and fees for fishing the GSPPier.

AL SW license [email protected] http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/license/

GSPPier fees @ http://www.alapark.com/GulfState/Gulf%20State%20Park%20Pier/

Hope this helps!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

will my food stamp card work and also will i get a discount if i show my foodstamp card.ill even let em keep the change.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/3/2009)*will my food stamp card work and also will i get a discount if i show my foodstamp card.ill even let em keep the change.




i watched a segment on wear the other night and they interviewed a couple ob supporters and they were like" wtf are you charging me $9.50 a year for" :banghead give me a break folks...i mean $17.50 a year will cover you every which way or not...get off your ass peops...



i can collect that many cans (and have)...bout time time to live up to the change...



probly not on topic but who cares...


----------

